# Sleep Study scheduled for Monday



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jun 27, 2007)

July 2 for me and Wayne. I'm excited about this since I am hoping it will help me sleep better and help with the health problem the surgeon found yesterday. 

_(See Lounge thread - I saw the Surgeon and there's good news and bad...)_


----------



## Michelle (Jun 27, 2007)

Wayne is having a sleep study the same night?


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jun 27, 2007)

Michelle said:


> Wayne is having a sleep study the same night?



Yes. He is a very loud snorer and he stops breathing. So he gets to go too.


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jun 27, 2007)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Yes. He is a very loud snorer and he stops breathing. So he gets to go too.


We think that part of the reason Sandie can't sleep is that she gets worried when I stop breathing....

 

So we may end up with "his & hers" CPAPs.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jun 27, 2007)

I'm so glad you two are going -- especially Sandie before she has surgery. But also especially Wayne if he stops breathing at night. It's made an enormous difference for us.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Jun 27, 2007)

I am happy you and Wayne are going! I have been diagnosed with sleep apnea for..........mmmmmmmm.......about ten years now. The CPAP works great and you really will feel a load of difference very quickly!
Hugs, Kara


----------



## MLadyJ (Jun 28, 2007)

Same for me Sandie...I have had mine for 10 years or so and I sleep really well now and FINALLY wake up feeling good! You will be amazed at how fast your body reacts..When I had mine the Dr. told me I stopped breathing 82 times an hour! I wonder how I functioned.. Good Luck!


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Jun 28, 2007)

Gotta beat, MLady...........I was told I stopped breathing 91 times an hour! LOLOL! HURRAY for CPAPS!
Hugs, Kara


----------



## SocialbFly (Jun 28, 2007)

did you know that sleep apnea that is severe can lead to pulmonary hypertension?? and i kinda think that everyone has some degree of sleep apnea, when i worked adult CCUs it seemed everyone had it to some degree...


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jun 28, 2007)

SocialbFly said:


> did you know that sleep apnea that is severe can lead to pulmonary hypertension?? and i kinda think that everyone has some degree of sleep apnea, when i worked adult CCUs it seemed everyone had it to some degree...




No I didn't Dianna - thank you for telling me this. I kinda thought that being on a CPAP could help with what they saw as very, very early stages of CHF. I guess that's why the surgeon wants me to do this first. Interesting.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jun 29, 2007)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> No I didn't Dianna - thank you for telling me this. I kinda thought that being on a CPAP could help with what they saw as very, very early stages of CHF. I guess that's why the surgeon wants me to do this first. Interesting.



It definitely can help with that, as well as plain ol' hypertension. Burtimus's blood pressure were pretty out of control even with meds, and with the sleep apnea being treated? They're way better. And the minimal swelling he was getting? Gone. I think we underestimate the stress on the heart from sleep apnea, especially over time. 

I'm so glad you're both getting seen and treated if necessary. Are they going to give you Ambien or something so you can sleep?


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jun 29, 2007)

I will probably take Valerian to sleep. They said to bring what we need to be comfy. I have been trying to pay attention to how I am breathing when I am relaxing laying down. I have noticed I am a very shallow breather - the night nurse in the hospital put me on oxygen because I was breathing very shallow in my sleep. 





Miss Vickie said:


> It definitely can help with that, as well as plain ol' hypertension. Burtimus's blood pressure were pretty out of control even with meds, and with the sleep apnea being treated? They're way better. And the minimal swelling he was getting? Gone. I think we underestimate the stress on the heart from sleep apnea, especially over time.
> 
> I'm so glad you're both getting seen and treated if necessary. Are they going to give you Ambien or something so you can sleep?


----------



## Tina (Jul 1, 2007)

SocialbFly said:


> did you know that sleep apnea that is severe can lead to pulmonary hypertension?? and i kinda think that everyone has some degree of sleep apnea, when i worked adult CCUs it seemed everyone had it to some degree...


Di, is that HBP? I've had that for a while, and have had sleep apnea for a while, too. Undiagnosed, but I know I have it. It got much better after losing weight, but I caught myself gasping for air the other night. I'll be having a sleep study within a month or so, I feel pretty certain. Have to see my doc on tues and ask him for one. Good luck to you with yours, Sandie. I'd like to hear of your experience, if you don't mind discussing it after.


----------



## 1300 Class (Jul 1, 2007)

My dad used to snore and stop breathing and was diagnosed with sleep apnea after going for a sleep study. He now uses a CPAP machine and its worked wonders.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jul 1, 2007)

Tina said:


> Di, is that HBP? I've had that for a while, and have had sleep apnea for a while, too. Undiagnosed, but I know I have it. It got much better after losing weight, but I caught myself gasping for air the other night. I'll be having a sleep study within a month or so, I feel pretty certain. Have to see my doc on tues and ask him for one. Good luck to you with yours, Sandie. I'd like to hear of your experience, if you don't mind discussing it after.



It's different, Tina. It's actually hypertension in the pulmonary arteries (blood that supplies the lungs), not your garden variety hypertension. Dianna knows way more about it than I do, since she works more closely with heart and lungs, but pulmonary hypertension is in a lot of ways worse than regular hypertension, and I believe it's harder to treat.

Here's an article about it. I'm really glad you're going to get a sleep study. I think they are a necessity for anyone who is even at low risk, or who has been known to snore.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Jul 3, 2007)

Sandie????????????????????

Can't wait to hear the results of the sleep study from last night!
Hugs, Kara


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jul 3, 2007)

OK - I'm exhausted.

I have never been so comfortable and unconfortable at the same time.:huh: 

The technician was wonderful. The bed was fantastically comfy - but I had a hard time falling asleep and getting up to go to the bathroom was an ordeal considering all the wires that were attached to me.

About 30 minutes after laying down, I wasn't even asleep yet, the tech came in and told me my oxygen levels were going down and were pretty low so she had to put oxygen on me. 

The same thing happened in the hospital.

She wasn't allowed to tell us anything but she did say we would be coming back for a second study with our C-pap machines. We have to wait for the results to be sent to our doctor.

How did Wayne do. He lay down fell right to sleep and did not wake up till she woke him up at 6am. I hate him.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jul 3, 2007)

Sorry it was no fun, Sandie, but this is great that you had a good technician!


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jul 3, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Sorry it was no fun, Sandie, but this is great that you had a good technician!



Ya know I have been very lucky all the techs I've seen and all the nurses have been just wonderful which makes this all so much easier.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 4, 2007)

That's a bummer about needing oxygen. It might be a blessing though, so you can get the machine and it will make a world of difference. My fater inlaw and uncle inlaw both use them and they cant live without them. At one time my husband needed one (but couldnt since we had no insurance) but he lost like 50lbs and got skinny and doesnt have issues anymore. (i watch him a lot when i'm up all night reading)

I know youre hatred of wayne  My husband falls asleep within 10 minutes of hitting the pillow and i have to go through a wind down routine to fall asleep. If i skip a step in the routine, i dont sleep as well.


----------



## SocialbFly (Jul 6, 2007)

well it sounds like this may be your first step to getting your newly seen CHF under control, that is an awesome thing in itself...i am glad you had the test Sandie, keep us posted...


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jul 14, 2007)

UPDATE

Our PCP got our results yesterday. I hope we get a phone call Monday. The tech told Wayne today that - "I'm not suppose to say anything but - we will be seeing the 2 of you again." LOL

So we will be going back to be fitted for CPAPS - we both need them


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jul 18, 2007)

Update:

We go back to be fitted for our Cpaps on thursday July19. Yes we are both getting C-paps


----------

